# [installazione] sata e controller promise

## lopio

ciao,

stavo iniziando nuova installazione con nuovo pc con schda k8vse dotata di controller promide pcd20378.

Faticosamente dal bios ho fatto i settaggi per avere raid 0 sui 2 maxtor 120gb sul controller promise

Avviando gentoo live non posso usare cfdisk per partizionare perche' vedo solo 256 mb su hda.

La domanda e' "posso fare qualcosa?"

Devio mettere i dischi in modo che siano controllati dal chipset VIA e non da promise?

Un'altra cosa che mi sfugge e' perche' tutti i settaggi dal bios per il raid se poi la gestione veine fatta da software (o questo e' solo vero per gentoo)?

grazie infinite

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo lspci e lsmod

----------

## lopio

ciao,appena posso posto lsmod ecc... 

Randomaze segnala errore del live 2004 cd ma io sto usando livecd disonibile sul mirror par amd64 e dice di fare modprobe ide-disk 

Mi dice che il modulo non esiste....  :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao

----------

## lopio

ciao

forse il mio problema nasce da ignoranza

Vediamo di ricapitolare.E' possibile che i 2 hd siano unico disco sda?

Se provo a lanciare cfdisk su sda (programma da me usato di solito) mi da' errore sulla tabella delle partizioni e non mi si apre nemmeno

Se invece lancio fdisk sda qualcosa vedo ma non so usare il programma e ho paura di fare danni

Non mi e' chiaro cosa mi sarei dovuto aspettare....

Leggendo i vari post dei forum mi ero fatto idea che creare una configurazione raid partisse dal presupposto di vedere i dischi sata come dischi distinti e venisse poi realizzata logicamente accoppiando partizione identiche tra 1 hd e l'altro (file fstab di raid)

Qui sembra che il disco venga gia' visto come unico come se il raid impostato via bios (e funzionante su XP) si riflettesse su installazione gentoo

Mi chiarite? ho molta confusione in testa

Sembra comunque che il supporto raid possa essere sfruttato O in XP O in linux non per entrambi come sto tentando di fare io.E'vero cio?

PS non riesco nemmeno a montare floppy (mi dice /dev/fd/0 inesistente) per cui non so come postare lsmod e lspci

ciao e grazie

----------

## lopio

ciao,

continuo con gli esperimenti.

 sono quasi convinto che creare sistema di arrays raid con utility promise dal bios (che mi ha permesso installazione XP in raid0) disturbi la visione delle partizioni lato linux quindi

1) distruggerei tali arryay accontentandomi di non avere raid per xp

2) installo xp (1 partizione su sata1 e 1 su sata2 identiche)

3) rilancio installazione gentoo con la speranza di vedere i 2 hd come sda ed sdb con solo le 2 parizioni NTFS create e poter partizionare ed avere raid0 almeno per gentoo.

Potrebbe funzionare?

PS ma perche' non vedo fd0?

grazie ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Randomaze segnala errore del live 2004 cd ma io sto usando livecd disonibile sul mirror par amd64 e dice di fare modprobe ide-disk 
> 
> Mi dice che il modulo non esiste....  

 

Attento perché io mi riferivo al live CD x86 non AMD64.... (effettivamente non é specificato)

----------

## randomaze

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Vediamo di ricapitolare.E' possibile che i 2 hd siano unico disco sda?

 

Non conosco le utiliti promise da te citate per cui non sono sicuro ma potrebbe anche essere che, dato che i due dischi sono in un mirror gestito hw questo venga fatto vedere al sw come unico hardisk.

Ma la mia é una semplice supposizione...

 *Quote:*   

> Se provo a lanciare cfdisk su sda (programma da me usato di solito) mi da' errore sulla tabella delle partizioni e non mi si apre nemmeno
> 
> Se invece lancio fdisk sda qualcosa vedo ma non so usare il programma e ho paura di fare danni

 

Dato che mi é sembrato di capire non temi di dover reinstallare winXP al limite se fai danni ricominci da zero  :Razz: 

Comuque, a parte che fdisk non é difficile da usare (basta consultare spesso l'help) io al posto tuo farei parecchie ricerche per vedere la compatibilitá della roba promise con linux... 

 *Quote:*   

> PS non riesco nemmeno a montare floppy (mi dice /dev/fd/0 inesistente) per cui non so come postare lsmod e lspci

 

Che sia compilato come modulo? Cosa dice:

```
gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep FLOPPY
```

?

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non conosco le utiliti promise da te citate per cui non sono sicuro ma potrebbe anche essere che, dato che i due dischi sono in un mirror gestito hw questo venga fatto vedere al sw come unico hardisk.
> 
> Ma la mia é una semplice supposizione...
> ...

 

Beh sembra che la gestione sia un po' un misto nel senso dal bios con utility FastTrack mi e' stato fatto creare array raid 0 specificando solo quanti hd dovevano essere coinvolti.

Poi al momento dell'installazione ho dovuto caricare driver promise via dischetto

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che sia compilato come modulo? Cosa dice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dice CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

quindi credo tu abbia ragione quindi mi tocca caricare modulo giusto ....e ...oops: 

Anche per quanto riguarda fdisk penso tu  abbia ragione ma io mi lamentavo del fatto che non sapendo cosa aspettarmi non riesco a capire perche' sda mi presenta 1 partizione NTFS e una parte estesa e sdb nulla.

Mi sarei aspettato 1 partizione NTFS su sda e 1 NTFS di egual dimensione su sdb.

In ogni caso qualcosa non funziona perche' cfdisk denota partition table nulla come se i settaggi fatti da bios fossero per lui ingestibili.

Ripetendomi sembra che il raid sia gestito in maniera diversa lato xp e lato gentoo perche' da una parte l'array raid ti viene chiesto di crearlo via bios (+driver specifici XP) specficando solo harddisk coinvolti mentre il raid linux dovrebbe (da guida) essere  + sofisticato (si possono creare + raid ) e coinvolge le singole partizioni

Comuque recuperando articolo di Linux&C ho visto che con kernel 2.6.5 (quello dell'iso che sto usando) sembra sia corretto che i dischi sata vengano visti CON TALE Kernel come dispositivi sd

grazie 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Ripetendomi sembra che il raid sia gestito in maniera diversa lato xp e lato gentoo perche' da una parte l'array raid ti viene chiesto di crearlo via bios (+driver specifici XP) specficando solo harddisk coinvolti mentre il raid linux dovrebbe (da guida) essere  + sofisticato (si possono creare + raid ) e coinvolge le singole partizioni

 

Si ma attento a non confondere un raid gestito a livello BIOS/Hardware come quello di cui parli e uno gestito dal kernel (quindi interamente software!)

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   Ripetendomi sembra che il raid sia gestito in maniera diversa lato xp e lato gentoo perche' da una parte l'array raid ti viene chiesto di crearlo via bios (+driver specifici XP) specficando solo harddisk coinvolti mentre il raid linux dovrebbe (da guida) essere  + sofisticato (si possono creare + raid ) e coinvolge le singole partizioni 
> 
> Si ma attento a non confondere un raid gestito a livello BIOS/Hardware come quello di cui parli e uno gestito dal kernel (quindi interamente software!)

 

Beh ma se fosse interamente gestito hardware non mi averebbe chiesto driver sata e raid per chipset promise prima dell'installazione XP

Comunque secondo te non ho bisogno di driver particolari per questo chipset?

Mi aspetto che una volta resettato tutto (nn ho ancora potuto ) di riuscire ad operare su sda ed sdb come al solito.

O e' fantascienza?

PS mi dai aiutino fd0 non riesco proprio a montarlo

grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Beh ma se fosse interamente gestito hardware non mi averebbe chiesto driver sata e raid per chipset promise prima dell'installazione XP

 

Vero, ma alle volte la necessitá di un driver puó essere richiesta per ovviare a limiti del Sistema Operativo.

Ma ripeto, io aprlo solo in teoria perché non conosco, al posto tuo mi attaccherei a google, ai forum primise (se esistono) e simili e cercherei informazioni lí.

 *Quote:*   

> PS mi dai aiutino fd0 non riesco proprio a montarlo
> 
> grazie

 

Dovresti avere un file tipo:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.7/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-floppy.ko
```

(ovviamente al posto di quel 2.6.7 ci va la versione del kernel che stai usando)

per montarlo dovrebbe essere sufficiente fare:

```
modprobe ide-floppy
```

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ... al posto tuo mi attaccherei a google, ai forum primise (se esistono) e simili e cercherei informazioni lí.
> 
> 

 

si' continuo a scandagliare.....

Per il problema del floppy avevo caricato ide-floppy mail mount non mi funzionava lo stesso...mi manca quals'altro da fare    :Embarassed: 

Grazie ancora infinite dell'aiuto

----------

## Vendicatore

I driver promise servono in winxp in quanto non riconosce proprio il chipset, quindi e' normale che te li chieda.

Il raid sul promise sata e' gestito via hardware, e una volta che abiliti lo striping (raid 0) dovresti vederlo come unico disco sda.

Per conferma facendo un cfdisk /dev/sda dovresti vedere il doppio della dimensione di un singolo disco.

----------

## lopio

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> I driver promise servono in winxp in quanto non riconosce proprio il chipset, quindi e' normale che te li chieda.
> 
> Il raid sul promise sata e' gestito via hardware, e una volta che abiliti lo striping (raid 0) dovresti vederlo come unico disco sda.
> 
> Per conferma facendo un cfdisk /dev/sda dovresti vedere il doppio della dimensione di un singolo disco.

 

..invece vedo sda di 120gb e sdb di 120gb (vuoto) perche' la tabella delle partizioni creata al momento del'installazione xp e' tutta in sda

Comunque sembra proprio che la gestione raid sia un misto per Xp (harware/software) 

ho trovato questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=758136#758136 ma non mi e' molto chiaro e mi sembra tutto un megatrucco ...

PS temporeggio ancora un po' prima di sperimentare raid SOLO in gentoo distruggendo array rceato da xp

----------

## unz

hai dato un'occhiata qui? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128781&highlight=pdc20276

io sono riuscito a montare un raid0 ide creato su windows, penso sia simile come procedura.

----------

## lopio

 *unz wrote:*   

> hai dato un'occhiata qui? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128781&highlight=pdc20276
> 
> io sono riuscito a montare un raid0 ide creato su windows, penso sia simile come procedura.

 

ciao,

hai voglia di aiutarmi? Nel post si parla di installazione di moduli aggiuntivi e ricompilazione del kernel ma non credo di poterlo fare all'avvio del live cd.

Per il resto come gia' accennato nei post precedenti con la creazone array da parte di FatTrack qui mi trovo sda (NTFS+ EXt LBA) ed sdb (vuoto) ma magari e' corretto e io non lo so.

Come moduli vedo caricati promise_sata e sata_raid anche se il controller e' vosto come unknown con lspci

Non vorrei che fosse gia' a posto ma che io per ignoranza non capisca....ma come dicevo mi sarei aspettato 2 partizioni NTFS nte distribuite su sda ed sdb 

PS scusate se son ripetitivo e monotono

grazie

EDIT:usando ultimo cd live 2004.2 il chiset promise e' riconosciuto ma la situazione non cambia (ho anche meno moduli caricati)

HO scoperto di non poter disabilitare arrays 0 creato dal bios se voglio installare anche XP su slot pormise

----------

## unz

 *Quote:*   

> sfdisk -d /dev/XXXX

 

ti fa vedere dove iniziano e finiscono le partizioni, ora ... se te sai che le due partizioni ntfs sono grandi tot, potresti intuire quali sono e quindi montarle.

Ad esempio il mio raid0 ha la prima partizione di 2 MB, che non monto e la 5° e 6° che monto. Te dici che vedi due periferiche benchè la partizione sia unica ... e questo potrebbe starci, i miei due hard disk vengono comunque visti come hde ed hdg [i tuoi sda e sdb ... sono serialata e non comuni ide], poi sono io attraverso il device mapper a ricostruire l'array che viene visto come un'unica periferica.

----------

## lopio

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sfdisk -d /dev/XXXX 
> 
> ti fa vedere dove iniziano e finiscono le partizioni, ora ... se te sai che le due partizioni ntfs sono grandi tot, potresti intuire quali sono e quindi montarle.
> 
> Ad esempio il mio raid0 ha la prima partizione di 2 MB, che non monto e la 5° e 6° che monto. Te dici che vedi due periferiche benchè la partizione sia unica ... e questo potrebbe starci, i miei due hard disk vengono comunque visti come hde ed hdg [i tuoi sda e sdb ... sono serialata e non comuni ide], poi sono io attraverso il device mapper a ricostruire l'array che viene visto come un'unica periferica.

 

Supponiamo quindi che io abbia creato in raid0 3 paritzioni ntfs il problema sara' individuarne start e stop per creare i device giusti con dmsetup, vero?

Ok ma ora ho problemi + pratici 

1) come arrivo a emergere il device-mapper se son con live cd

2) supponendo di riuscire a montare le partizioni ntfs come tu hai fatto come si dovrebbereo poi creare le  partizioni linux. Mi sfugge logicamente come pensano tali partizioni di sfruttare raid

grazie ciao

----------

## unz

dal cd di boot, dopo aver fatto il chroot fai

```
emerge device-mapper
```

ed hai il device mapper installato ... poi

```

echo 0 $(expr $(blockdev --getsize /dev/sda) '*' 2) striped 2 128 /dev/sda 0 /dev/sdb 0 > devmap.raid

```

okkio che il 128 potrebbe esere 64 o 32 ecc ecc, prova ...

poi

 *Quote:*   

> dmsetup create raid0 devmap.raid0
> 
> sfdisk -d /dev/mapper/raid0

 

e quindi leggi le partizioni; crei dei file di testo chiamandolo raid0pX [dove X è il numero della partizione del tipo

```
0 204812622 linear /dev/mapper/raid0 16128
```

dove 0 è l'inizio, poi la grandezza della partizione, linear, /XXXX/raid0 e inizio partizione ... questo va fatto per ogni singola partizione che vuoi montare.

e alla fine

```
dmsetup create raid0p1 devmap.raid0p1
```

per ogni partizione [occhio ai numeri]

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/raid0p1 /mnt/RAID0
```

e la monti.

Fai comunque riferimento al post che t'ho segnalato sopra, non vorrei essermi perso qualche passaggio

----------

## lopio

 *unz wrote:*   

> dal cd di boot, dopo aver fatto il chroot fai
> 
> ```
> emerge device-mapper
> ```
> ...

 

beh ma per fare cio' ho bisogno di una partizione linux che per ora non ho a disposizione

Le preziose info che mi stai dando (grazie infinite) mi dovrebbero permettere di montare le partizioni NTFS e considerare i file creati con il dmsetup i veri file di tali  partizioni.Mi aspetto che le partizioni linux che adesso non ho (sono da live cd) debbano essere create in un modo simile tramite dmsetup..ma come? Si usa sfdisk e si creano file da dare in pasto a dmestup allo stesso modo?.

Scusa ancora per i miei stupidi dubbi e grazie

----------

## unz

ehm ... allora non ti ho capito ... la tua situazione qual è?

2 hd SATA in raid0 formattati NTFS? con windows sopra? solo dati? vuoti?

che ci vuoi fare? gentoo dove lo vuoi installare?

ri-iniziamo da zero ...  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

 *unz wrote:*   

> ehm ... allora non ti ho capito ... la tua situazione qual è?
> 
> 2 hd SATA in raid0 formattati NTFS? con windows sopra? solo dati? vuoti?
> 
> che ci vuoi fare? gentoo dove lo vuoi installare?
> ...

 

si' 2  sata 120gb sotto controller promise.Tramite fastTrack utility dal bios ho creato raid0 specificando i 2 hd coinvolti.

Sono passato poi all'installazione di XP creando 3 filesystem NTFS di 20,40,40 Gb rispettivamente occupando quindi 100gb circa dei 240 a disposizione.

Vorrei ora installare gentoo (e non perdere XP) da live cd ma ho il problema che non capisco come sono mappate le partizioni in /dev/sda /dev/sdb perche' da vero ingenuo mi ero aspettato di avere qualcosa come 3 partizioni NTFS in sda e 3 in sdb ma non e' cosi'.

Ora dovrei emergere il device-mapper,creare la partizioni linux e seguire la tua guida ma non avendo un hd montato come posso farlo?

La mia intenzione e' (e mi scuso ancora se continuo a non essere chiaro) riuscire a installare gentoo, non perdere xp e se possibile sfruttare il raid0 o quel che si voglia nei restanti 140gb dei 2 sata.Forse non si puo' fare messa in questi termini...

ciao

Comunque nei pochi post incontrati emerge che se lascio abilitato il raid0 creato con FastTrack dovrei vedere (tramite ataraid o tramite il caricamento del driver promise) uno e un solo dispositivo all'avvio di Gentoo...PErche' per me non e' cosi?

Dove sbaglio?

grazie

----------

## lopio

ciao,

visto che non venuvo a capo di nulla ho  dsisabilitato raid  settato dal bios in questo modo

1) Avvio utility FastTrack e distruzione array raid0

2) modifica opzione del bios Promise Controller Mode da RAID a IDE

3) installazione XP con caricamento da floppy dei driver SATA (non RAID) del controller promise 20378.

A questo punto si ha installazione XP SENZA raid ed e' possibile vedere da Live CD gentoo  i 2 dischi come dischi distinti e poter eventualmente applicare software raid per gentoo.

ciao

----------

